# Mutt Strutt Dearborn MI May 14 & 15



## Cathy's Gunner

Ann, do you have to register to come to this event?


----------



## Maxs Mom

Not to 'come'. If you want to do the "walk" I think you do, and if you want to compete in the UAD splashes. 

There is plenty to do without registering, and if you want to do the $5 donation dock jump that is day of show I am pretty sure. 

You do "pay" for some of the events. I think last year for the lure, we paid for so many runs. You have to forgive me, when I think of last year, I keep remembering the "e-vet". So a lot is blurry...


----------



## Maxs Mom

Here it the article about Mutt Strutt in the recent Dearborn Animal Shelter magazine. 

Thought I would pass on more information.


----------



## AlanK

"Mutt Strutt" got to love that . Looks like a fun event!


----------



## Maxs Mom

Bumping up to remind. This is next weekend. 

I will be there for sure regardless of the weather. Hope you folks come find me. I usually set my pop ups near the dock jumping pool so that will be my base.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Maybe we can exchange cell phone numbers so we can find each other. Ann, I know you will be there all day. Sam, what time are you and Enzo attending? Anyone else coming? Maybe we can pick a time and meet up. What do you all think?


----------



## breec3

I have registered for the mutt strut in Dearborn May 14 and 15th. I set my goal for 100.00.

I will see some of you there

Please click on this link to make a donation.

*http://www.dearbornmuttstrut.com/dms2/participantpage.asp?uid=572&fundid=171*


----------



## DianaM

We will probably come by on Saturday. Not sure what time yet. Maybe early afternoon.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'll be there Saturday...not sure what time yet. Probably 12-1ish til whenever. Maybe earlier, if I can get hubby out of bed. He decided to come with me instead of playing paintball. =)


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Bumping up! We're less than a week away now. Anybody else planning on coming??


----------



## DianaM

Gracie gets her sutures out on Wednesday. I am going to double check with the vet that she will be OK to go on Saturday. I hope so or I will be bummed! I just know that she will go nuts and will roll all over the ground but she has been healing up very nicely.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Diana I am sure it will be fine. I have never had a dog who when their sutures came out were not released to full activity. 

Can't wait!!!! Make sure you all find me! Like I said I should be near the pool with all my crew.


----------



## Maxs Mom

By the way, I will be there rain or shine. We are entered in the competition.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Ann, I'm glad that the Gabster is feeling well enough to come! Enzo is going to be very excited to see his little girlfriend. lol The golden girl around the block, Molly, has wanted nothing to do with him lately. We're really excited to try the donation jump. Something tells me that Enzo will be funny to watch. =)


----------



## DianaM

I can't wait to meet everyone! I hope Gracie gets along with everyone so we can have playdates.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I know that Ann is going to be there both days and all day. What time do you others think you will be going? I'm only 10 minutes away. Gunner and I can't wait to meet all of you and your pups.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I'm going to try to get there early...depends on how many times I have to hit the hubby with my pillow before he'll get out of bed. lol Knowing him, I'll probably be there about 12 or so.


----------



## DianaM

Yea I was going to say 12ish as well. I wake up at 5am during the week so I refuse to wake up early on the weekends lol.


----------



## Maxs Mom

DianaM said:


> I wake up at 5am during the week so I refuse to wake up early on the weekends lol.


Unless I have a dog event. Then I get up early again too.... My M-F wake up is 4:45. I haven't figured out what time we are getting there yet. I guess at least 2 hours before the first jump. Maybe earlier. We want a good pop up spot so we can see, and enjoy the day. We set up two also so we don't want to get there after all the spots are taken. We will be taking two cars, one with stuff... one with dogs. Oh my..... :doh: Thank goodness Dearborn is close to home.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

If you need to take more stuff than you have room for, I can take a load for ya. I just have a tiny Kia but there's some extra space.


----------



## Maxs Mom

Thanks Sam. We should be fine. We have the Focus wagon and the Explorer. I think all the crates, pop ups, chairs, coolers, etc etc etc will fit in the Focus. Then all the dogs can ride with me in the Explorer. 

OH and you MUST wish Belle a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Monday after Mutt Strutt Belle turns 8, and it will be 1 year since her FCE. She needs to have a spoiled happy dog weekend. Her last birthday SUCKED!!!!


----------



## Maxs Mom

OH and the first dock jumping splash starts at 10AM (9:45 but usually start late) the donation jump starts at 2PM after the walk. Or so it looks on the schedule. 

We have Gabby and Quinn in at 10, then all three at 12:30. Sunday we have Gabby, Quinn and my friend Dawn's lab Gus at 10:30, Teddi and Gus at noon, and the finals for dogs who qualify will start at 2:30.


----------



## DianaM

How do you get started in dock diving? I feel like Gracie would just freak out if I let her try it lol


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I will try to be there around 10 or 11. I would like Gunner to try the donation jump. I don't know if he will jump but he loves water and retrieving sticks.


----------



## Maxs Mom

You get help at the donation jump. There will be a LOT of first timers, some won't leave the dock. Usually every dog gets wet, sometimes just a swim off the ramp. That is ok too. 

Art (my husband) and I will be there to help you play.


----------



## marshab1

Wish we could be there, but we have a pretty full weekend and Dearborn is a bit far for just a quick visit. Takes about an hour each way. Maybe when the Frankenmuth dog event comes around a lot of us can make it. 

Have fun! And take and post pictures!


----------



## Maxs Mom

marshab1 said:


> Maybe when the Frankenmuth dog event comes around a lot of us can make it.
> 
> Have fun! And take and post pictures!


Sorry you can't come. Frankenmuth is a GREAT event too. I was hoping to go again this year. However... it is Memorial weekend, and Quinn and Gabby are running their first hunt test that weekend. I think I saw it is May 28 & 29. Of course I have every weekend in June booked right now too. Actually every weekend through July 9 &10.

We hope to be able to use our camera... if it isn't raining.


----------



## breec3

I am very excited about going to the Mutt Strut on Saturday I hope to see some of you there I want to be there for the dock diving, I think Hunter will be great at it, but he has never did that before so may shy away, who knows!! But we will try


----------



## DianaM

Gracie got her sutures out yesterday and has been cleared to go back to normal life! So excited for Saturday!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

We're looking to be there around 11. Hubby said he'd get up and get ready when I tell him to. I'm making him get up REALLY early to be at the Kidney Walk with me by 6:30 on Sunday, so we'll see how well that goes... lol


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I'm bringing my sisters 9 year old grandson who is very shy but loves dogs. I thought this would be good for him. Hoping the rain holds off till late in the day/night.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Greatttt weather we're having!! hahaha See you guys in a few hours - don't forget the umbrella! lol


----------



## DianaM

We might get a few breaks! I hope anyway. I'm sure the dogs will have fun in it!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I put my pictures up on Facebook. This is the link where you can see them! =) I tried to put each dog's name in the captions because it's hard to tell who is who in some of them. lol I had a lot of fun meeting all of you! =)

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2067935818662.2127688.1252800005&l=32957814ef


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Sam, thanks for posting the pics. The last four or five of Gunner you have him as Hunter. I didn't know how to change it. I don't have any of the jumping but I'll share mine soon. It was great meeting all the GRF members and Goldens!


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Ahh, sorry! I'll go change it now. It was hard to see which dog was which with the little thumbnail pictures. lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Grea pictures, what an awesome event! Wish I lived close by, we don't have any events like this in my area......:--sad:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/.../?set=a.222656387744997.70062.100000019119035

Hope this works. I wasn't able to download any pictures here.


----------



## Debles

Wish we had this event here! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## DianaM

We had such a good time! It was awesome meeting everyone. Gracie has now been bathed and is passed out on the couch next to me. She's exhausted!


----------



## LibertyME

What a fun meet-up!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

I am simply green with envy! Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*Special thanks to Ann and Art....*

Gunner has been passed out for a few hours now. I'm heading for bed too. A big thank you for Ann and Art for helping us all enjoy our day. They had a nice big section with a couple of tents right near the dock diving. Then, when we could do the donation jumps with our dogs they both got right in there with us and helped and showed us what to do. It was a great time and meet up with our GRF friends and pups. Thank you so much!


----------



## DianaM

I agree! Thanks Ann and Art! You were amazing help.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Just took Enzo out for an ice cream - vanilla with bananas mixed in. He has officially declared today the BEST DAY EVER. lol


----------



## breec3

It was very nice meeting everyone, Hunter had a great time and slept all the way home and a big part of the afternoon Thank you so much Ann and Art for being so helpful with the dock diving. We had a fantastic time


----------



## LDGrillo

Those pics look awesome Sam! I had an extremely busy weekend, so I'll have to try and make it next year. The dogs must have really enjoyed the jump platform!


----------



## echsuehome

I am so bumming that we missed out, It looks like a great time was had by everyone!! Well I will work on planning a summer outing in Sept to the corn maze!!

Sandi still is having a problem with her nose 3 vet visits and they still are not sure what it is  I am starting to get worried. We were given new medicine at the last visit and if this does not work, they want to do biopsies. Please keep you fingers crossed. It seems to be getting a little better. I am just glad it doesn't hurt her or bother herin any way. We just keep her home in case it is something bacterial or viral, I don't want another dog to get it. So no mutt strutt, no shows and no training classes  bummer!!

I will keep you all posted

Wow I have to edit this far to many sad faces!! life is not really that bad    HEE HEE


----------

